# The girls....



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Breeze.









Poppy. (Breeze's mummy)









Solstice (my brothers 3 legged hedgehog).


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics as always :001_wub:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I want one!! X


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

there so cute, if i had the room id have some.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG! they are soooo cute!:001_wub:
Do they make good pets?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im trying to convince my mum that i should get one as iv got a spare viv but she see's it as another viv means a bigger electric bill. are the CHE's that bad for running up a big bill?? 

Iv read alot about them on the internet and think Im clue up about the care for them. although a few things that iv read make them sound incredibly time consuming,are they?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

zowie said:


> Im trying to convince my mum that i should get one as iv got a spare viv but she see's it as another viv means a bigger electric bill. are the CHE's that bad for running up a big bill??
> 
> Iv read alot about them on the internet and think Im clue up about the care for them. although a few things that iv read make them sound incredibly time consuming,are they?


I use a heat mat with a thermostat and I haven't noticed much difference tbh, when I had two reptile vivs running both with spot lamps and CHE's that didn't use a huge amount either. The bulbs are very energy efficient 

Once you have everything set up they aren't too time consuming, 1 hour (ish) a day exercise, I clean Jeremy's wheel everyday because they have a nasty habit of going to the toilet whilst they are running 
Many will need a foot bath either daily or every couple of days due to running in their poo on the wheel, but I found that putting some megazorb in his litter pan under the wheel stopped his feet getting so dirty.
I bath Jeremy every 6 weeks or so depending on how dirty he is (he has a strange habit of rolling in his litter pan 

Sooo all in all I think you should get one


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I use a heat mat with a thermostat and I haven't noticed much difference tbh, when I had two reptile vivs running both with spot lamps and CHE's that didn't use a huge amount either. The bulbs are very energy efficient
> 
> Once you have everything set up they aren't too time consuming, 1 hour (ish) a day exercise, I clean Jeremy's wheel everyday because they have a nasty habit of going to the toilet whilst they are running
> Many will need a foot bath either daily or every couple of days due to running in their poo on the wheel, but I found that putting some megazorb in his litter pan under the wheel stopped his feet getting so dirty.
> ...


Im trying to tell her that they are energy efficient but she won't have it!! 
Do you find that your wheel is actually silent??? Is a foot bath literally just cleaning their feet?? Oh so they don't have to be bathed as often as id read on some internet sites then. i don't think an hour-ish is too time consuming atall,id read that they need about 4 hours of handling daily! 
Also,even though my viv is opposite my bedroom window(iv got the tiny box room,so there's about 6/7ft from window to viv),it appears to be quite dark in there,do they need a light bulb?


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG They are stunning, truly beautiful xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

zowie said:


> Im trying to tell her that they are energy efficient but she won't have it!!
> Do you find that your wheel is actually silent??? Is a foot bath literally just cleaning their feet?? Oh so they don't have to be bathed as often as id read on some internet sites then. i don't think an hour-ish is too time consuming atall,id read that they need about 4 hours of handling daily!
> Also,even though my viv is opposite my bedroom window(iv got the tiny box room,so there's about 6/7ft from window to viv),it appears to be quite dark in there,do they need a light bulb?


I have a carolina storm wheel and yes mine is silent, I can only hear the pitter patter of his feet as he is running 
Yep a foot bath is literally cleaning their feet, hedgehog poo isn't nice :dita:

With handling the same as any small furry/prickly the more the better but an hour a day is sufficient IMO.
No they don't need a light bulb because they are nocturnal 

Oh if you haven't already it is best to mesh the door with fly mesh rather than glass doors as the small vents at the back of the viv don't allow for enough ventilation


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Myset up.









In my glass viv's I have 6 vents, it looks to be enough but I had to have 6 put in as it only had 3.

I have the Carolina storm wheel, Carolina bucket wheel, Silent spinner and the Crittercribz wheel. The storm wheel is amazing as is the crittercribz wheel. The bucket and silent spinner are both less than perfect.

I use petnaps for my hogs, works out about 35p a week per petnap.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I have a carolina storm wheel and yes mine is silent, I can only hear the pitter patter of his feet as he is running
> Yep a foot bath is literally cleaning their feet, hedgehog poo isn't nice :dita:
> 
> With handling the same as any small furry/prickly the more the better but an hour a day is sufficient IMO.
> ...


the pitter patter of tiny feet!!!that is just too cute!!

Is their poo that bad then?? Do you find that they can make room smell?

I was obviously reading a dodgy website,it said they had to have 10-12 hours of day light a day,so a normal light bulb is fine just don't use UV,but that makes sense to not have light if they are nocturnal!!

That was my next thing to ask! I take it mesh is more popular for ventilation? what mesh is best to get?don't they chew through it?



shetlandlover said:


> Myset up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely set up!!

You've definitely tried a variety of wheels then!! The storm wins the vote then??

What's a petnap??how does that work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

zowie said:


> the pitter patter of tiny feet!!!that is just too cute!!
> 
> Is their poo that bad then?? Do you find that they can make room smell?
> 
> ...


They can smell, especially when the poo is fresh, but once you get them on the right diet I only notice Jezza on clean out day 

I have no idea on the mesh I'm afraid as mine came with Jezza 
But as SL just showed if you add some more vents at the back it should be ok


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They can smell, especially when the poo is fresh, but once you get them on the right diet I only notice Jezza on clean out day
> 
> I have no idea on the mesh I'm afraid as mine came with Jezza
> But as SL just showed if you add some more vents at the back it should be ok


So its not like a smell that will stink the whole of upstairs out so that everyone will moan at me?? what do you feed jezza so that he doesn't smell as bad? Is it certain makes of cat biscuit that can make them smelly or is it the extra bits they can have that set them off? 
Im sure i saw something in one of the threads on here about mesh,Il have a look for it. i think changing to mesh doors might be easier than putting vents in,although id be interested to hear how SL added them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

zowie said:


> So its not like a smell that will stink the whole of upstairs out so that everyone will moan at me?? what do you feed jezza so that he doesn't smell as bad? Is it certain makes of cat biscuit that can make them smelly or is it the extra bits they can have that set them off?
> Im sure i saw something in one of the threads on here about mesh,Il have a look for it. i think changing to mesh doors might be easier than putting vents in,although id be interested to hear how SL added them.


So long as you clean him/her out regularly no one should moan 
My Jezza gets this: (available 24/7)
Purina One Adult (chicken and rice)
Go cat adult (chicken)
Go Cat Indoor (odor control )
Pro Plan adult (chicken) 
And then he gets a fresh dinner of cooked mince, chicken, some wet cat food (rare treat) and some veg (not all at once, just a combination lol) 
Fish is a no go as I'm sure you have read, there is no real research as to why it is bad but it isn't something I am willing to try lol


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

zowie said:


> That's a lovely set up!!
> 
> You've definitely tried a variety of wheels then!! The storm wins the vote then??
> 
> What's a petnap??how does that work?


Flexiguard Petnap Pet heat Pad

Cat heat pads | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd

I use the 33''

Its fab.

I had to buy glass front for my girls because they worked out how to chew their way out of the mesh, though my boys don't bother.:ihih:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> So long as you clean him/her out regularly no one should moan
> My Jezza gets this: (available 24/7)
> Purina One Adult (chicken and rice)
> Go cat adult (chicken)
> ...


Im good at keeping on top of cleaning the animals out so it shouldn't be a major problem then.

So is the odor control the secret ingredient to making them less pongy??! How often does he get a fresh dinner?
I read about no fish,no garden insects,no milk,is there anything else that's a big no?



shetlandlover said:


> Flexiguard Petnap Pet heat Pad
> 
> Cat heat pads | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd
> 
> ...


That's a nice little heat pad. do you keep them on all the time and find that that keeps the temperature at a suitable level?

Oh,so naughty hedgehogs can chew the mesh if they feel like it??! How did you add the extra vents in? It looks like one of those jobs that could go wrong if it wasn't done right!!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

zowie said:


> That's a nice little heat pad. do you keep them on all the time and find that that keeps the temperature at a suitable level?
> 
> Oh,so naughty hedgehogs can chew the mesh if they feel like it??! How did you add the extra vents in? It looks like one of those jobs that could go wrong if it wasn't done right!!


Yup I keep it on all the time apart from in summer when it gets a bit to hot for them. I also use a oil heater placed outside the viv's to add a bit extra heat in winter months.

I added the extra vents in the glass fronted viv's by getting the guy who custom made the viv's for me to add them in, £55 each the viv's and he added the extra vents at my request. But he's based in Liverpool and doesn't deliver.

Pretty much any good carpenter can do it for you and you can buy the vents for the back, as I found out hogs can fit out of the gaps if you take the vents out. I took it out for the wire on the petnap and had a escaped hedgehog, so I bent the vent plastic and fitted it through by taking the plug off and re-fitting it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

zowie said:


> Im good at keeping on top of cleaning the animals out so it shouldn't be a major problem then.
> 
> So is the odor control the secret ingredient to making them less pongy??! How often does he get a fresh dinner?
> I read about no fish,no garden insects,no milk,is there anything else that's a big no?


Yeah it seems to work for me, I didn't give him the indoor for a few days and I definitely noticed a difference 
Jezza gets a small fresh dinner 6 nights a week with one day just kibble.
Big no's are:
Grapes/Raisins  a cause of renal failure in small animals
Nuts and seeds  choking hazard
Milk  Hedgehogs are deemed as lactose intolerant
Avocado  potentially fatal for lots of small animals
Chocolate  unhealthy for obvious reasons
Citrus Fruits  too acidic
Onion/Garlic  too strong


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Yup I keep it on all the time apart from in summer when it gets a bit to hot for them. I also use a oil heater placed outside the viv's to add a bit extra heat in winter months.
> 
> I added the extra vents in the glass fronted viv's by getting the guy who custom made the viv's for me to add them in, £55 each the viv's and he added the extra vents at my request. But he's based in Liverpool and doesn't deliver.
> 
> Pretty much any good carpenter can do it for you and you can buy the vents for the back, as I found out hogs can fit out of the gaps if you take the vents out. I took it out for the wire on the petnap and had a escaped hedgehog, so I bent the vent plastic and fitted it through by taking the plug off and re-fitting it.


My room is quite cold though,i don't have a radiator on and always have my big window open,so would the petnap still be enough?

Iv already got the viv but i know someone who could put the vents in for me.



B3rnie said:


> Yeah it seems to work for me, I didn't give him the indoor for a few days and I definitely noticed a difference
> Jezza gets a small fresh dinner 6 nights a week with one day just kibble.
> Big no's are:
> Grapes/Raisins  a cause of renal failure in small animals
> ...


Why do you give him a night off of having a fresh dinner?

So they are quite easy to feed then really?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

zowie said:


> Why do you give him a night off of having a fresh dinner?
> 
> So they are quite easy to feed then really?


It's what he was getting before he came to me, so apart from revising his kibble (a couple of his previous parts of the mix became unsuitable) I kept him on the same routine 
Yeah they are a doddle to feed once you have the mix sorted


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It's what he was getting before he came to me, so apart from revising his kibble (a couple of his previous parts of the mix became unsuitable) I kept him on the same routine
> Yeah they are a doddle to feed once you have the mix sorted


When you revised his kibble,did you end up experimenting with lots of different ones?

Where did you get him from? Id idealy want to rescue but wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

zowie said:


> When you revised his kibble,did you end up experimenting with lots of different ones?
> 
> Where did you get him from? Id idealy want to rescue but wouldn't know where to start.


No I spent hours in the supermarket and petshops looking at the protein and fat content and then making sure that not fish was hiding in the ingredients  and then chose a combination from my shortlist that added up to the correct ratio
Minimum 10% fat and minimum 30% protein (my mix averages at 34% protein and 12% fat), I prefer to keep my mix at the lower end so that it is easier on the kidneys and doesn't encourage too much weight gain 
The problem with hogs is because they are relevantly new to the UK there is a lot of trial and error 

Jeremy was a rehome that one of my friends found and let me know about but for my next hog (yes they are addictive) you could try Homeless Hogs they rehome nationally  For your first hog I would avoid free add sites because you never know what you will have to sort out before you have a happy hog.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I had to buy glass front for my girls because they worked out how to chew their way out of the mesh, though my boys don't bother.:ihih:


poop was the mesh fabric shop mesh or the fiber glass mesh?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they have some lovely hogs for rehoming here 
Log in

My girl smelt a little at first then I stopped noticing it when she was on a better diet.

My new boy however stinks! he poos for england and I have to clean him out first thing in the morning so it doesnt pong my flat out all day.

I too have spent forever in the cat food isle


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No I spent hours in the supermarket and petshops looking at the protein and fat content and then making sure that not fish was hiding in the ingredients  and then chose a combination from my shortlist that added up to the correct ratio
> Minimum 10% fat and minimum 30% protein (my mix averages at 34% protein and 12% fat), I prefer to keep my mix at the lower end so that it is easier on the kidneys and doesn't encourage too much weight gain
> The problem with hogs is because they are relevantly new to the UK there is a lot of trial and error
> 
> Jeremy was a rehome that one of my friends found and let me know about but for my next hog (yes they are addictive) you could try Homeless Hogs they rehome nationally  For your first hog I would avoid free add sites because you never know what you will have to sort out before you have a happy hog.


I suppose when you know what kibble has what ingredients in,your half way home. Do you find that they just dont like some kibble and refuse to eat it?

I dont even think im going to get my first hog (my mum just wont budge ) let alone have it becoming an addiction!!!  I think id much rather rescue one,all my animals are rescues,it would seem silly to break a habit of a lifetime!! 



emzybabe said:


> they have some lovely hogs for rehoming here
> Log in
> 
> My girl smelt a little at first then I stopped noticing it when she was on a better diet.
> ...


Oh no,does he smell that bad??!

awww,iv had a look,it makes me want one even more!!! Are they from all over the country or just one area?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

zowie said:


> I suppose when you know what kibble has what ingredients in,your half way home. Do you find that they just dont like some kibble and refuse to eat it?
> 
> I dont even think im going to get my first hog (my mum just wont budge ) let alone have it becoming an addiction!!!  I think id much rather rescue one,all my animals are rescues,it would seem silly to break a habit of a lifetime!!


I can honestly say Jeremy has never refused any kibble so I can't answer that lol.
Some people just feed one type of kibble but I prefer a mix because it offers a bit of variety and if one type of kibble is no longer suitable or you run out it doesn't effect their tummy by giving something they aren't used to 
I hope you r mum caves so you can get one, they are awesome, my OH didn't have a choice, Jeremy just turned up one day :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hes not fully weaned off the cat food mix that came with him and I wonder if thats adding to the smell, the indoor cat labeled foods are meant to help reduce smell. they certainly are addictive


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I can honestly say Jeremy has never refused any kibble so I can't answer that lol.
> Some people just feed one type of kibble but I prefer a mix because it offers a bit of variety and if one type of kibble is no longer suitable or you run out it doesn't effect their tummy by giving something they aren't used to
> I hope you r mum caves so you can get one, they are awesome, my OH didn't have a choice, Jeremy just turned up one day :lol:


A variety is nicer!! 

I wish i was brave enough to have one just turn up,my mum would kill me!!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hes not fully weaned off the cat food mix that came with him and I wonder if thats adding to the smell, the indoor cat labeled foods are meant to help reduce smell. they certainly are addictive


Hopefully he stops smelling soon for you!! Are both yours rescues or have you had them from babies?


----------

